# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Assistive technology >  SEM (Soft Extra Muscle), muscle strengthening technology, Bioservo Technologies AB, Stockholm, Kista, Sweden

## Airicist

Developer - Bioservo Technologies AB

----------


## Airicist

SEM Glove, a muscle strengthening and compensatory robot glove

Published on Mar 16, 2012




> Johan Ingvast, CTO at Bioservo Technologies demonstrates the SEM Glove. It is a product ready for shipping.

----------


## Airicist

SEM Glove - grip strengthening glove

Published on Apr 25, 2012




> Assistive technology for people with a weak hand grip based on robot technology.

----------


## Airicist

Bioservo company and product presentation in 2 min

Published on Jan 21, 2013




> A short presentation of the company Bioservo Technology and their first product, the SEM Glove. A robotic glove for people with a weak hand grip.

----------

